# هندسـة اللحــــــــام Welding Engineering



## NADJIBTOO (16 أكتوبر 2007)

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته
إخوتي الكرام أنا بحاجة إلى كاتب أو برنامج كمبيوتر يساعدني في معرفة سلكة اللحام الخاصة بكل نوع من المعادن بطريقة مباشرة من الأفضل عن طريق جدوال إذا كان كتاب 
لدا أرجوا من الإخوة الكرام مساعدتي في أقرب وقت لحاجتي الماسة إليه في العمل و أجركم على الله
أخوكم نجيب من شركة أراسكوم


----------



## طارقسيسى (5 نوفمبر 2007)

الاخوة الاعزاء هل يمكننى الحصول على كتب شهادة Cwi فى اللحامات من Aws
وشكرا


----------



## hani eldhshan (8 نوفمبر 2007)

الي الاخ نجيب
المعلومات التي تريدها موجودة في Api 582


----------



## Khalidmh (20 نوفمبر 2007)

أفضل مرجع لجميع مواد اللحام من أسياخ واسلاك وبودرة لجميع انواع المعادن والسبائك هو 
ASME, Section II Part C 
ولكن للتبسيط يمكن الاستعانة بالكتيبات الخاصة بالشركات المصنعة لمواد اللحام مثل ايساب او بوهلر أو كوبى استيل

KOBELCO

وكذلك 
ESAB Welding Handbook


----------



## محمد حمزه (10 ديسمبر 2007)

لو سمحت يا دكتور خالد .....
هل يمكن معرفة أنسب سلك لستيل S275JR , st 44-2 
وذلك بالإستعانة بكود الـ AWS ؟

عندي مشروع ستيل بهذا النوع S275JR
وعندي لحام fillet + groove
والوصلات : T- joint , lab joint
و كمان Butt - joint
- (v,bevel groove)
- full penetration

عايز أعمل WPS تغطي المشروع ده ، و تغطي أي تخانة من 8 ملم إلى unlimeted 
أعمل إيه ؟


----------



## جدار النار (24 ديسمبر 2007)

هل ممكن رفع الكود التالي

American Welding Standard (AWS)


أبحث عن هذا الكتاب منذ مدة 


أرجو الرد


----------



## tifaonline (29 ديسمبر 2007)

trying to upload it


----------



## ودبيلا (3 يناير 2008)

مشكورين إخوتي الكرام علي الموضوع.


----------



## Khalidmh (11 يناير 2008)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
معذرة لتأخري فى الرد حيث لم أدخل الى المنتدى منذ فترة.
الأخ محمد حمزة
أفضل سلك مناسب لهذا النوع من الصلب من حيث التركيب الكيميائى والخواص الميكانيكية هو السلك القاعدي منخفض الهيدروجين E7018 بأقطاره المختلفة مع مراعاة التجفيف الجيد قبل الاستخدام
ولمزيد من التفاصيل راجع جدول رقم 3.1 فى AWS D1.1 (لاحظ أن بيانات الصلب فى الجدول محددة طبقا ل ASTM علما بان الصلب مذكور طبقا للمواصفات الاوربية ولذلك فأقرب مواصفة أمريكية له هى A36 أو A283 Gr. D（
بالنسبة لل WPS انت لم تحدد ماهى المواصفات المتفق عليها فى المشروعAWS, ASME, DIN or...
وكذلك هل المشروع عبارة عن أوعية ومواسير تحت ضغط أم لا

الأخ جدار النار
أرجو تحديد رقم الكود المطلوب
ويمكن مرجعة قائمة الكتب والمواصفات والاكواد الصادرة عن AWS　فى الربط التالي
https://www.awspubs.com/allprods.php
مع خالص تحياتي


----------



## محمد حمزه (11 يناير 2008)

شكرا د. خالد على ردكم 

أعرفك بأننا قمنا بالإستعانة بأحد مكاتب التفتيش الهندسي حيث لم يتم الموافقة من قبل العميل على إستخدام الكود الأمريكي (AWS D1.1) ولكن تم التصميم على إستخدام الكود البريطاني (BS EN) 

والحمد لله تم عمل المطلوب وتم المشروع بنجاح .... 

في الحقيقة نسيت أن أخبرك بأن طريقة اللحام المستخدمة هي (FCAW) نصف أوتوماتيك 
ونوع السلك (E71T-1) 
أما المشروع فهو Structural Steel
وليس Piping أو أي نوع من الأشياء التي يقع عليها ضغوط عالية

شكرا لإهتمامكم مرة أخرى وجزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## سليمان1 (21 فبراير 2008)

جزاكم الله خيرا على المجهود الرائع


----------



## الجدى (21 فبراير 2008)

معلومات جميلة و نشكركم جميعا ً


----------



## محمد حمزه (1 مارس 2008)

د. خالد .....
تحية طيبة وبعد ،،،،

أود الإستفسار عن كيفية عمل Prequalified WPS طبقا للـ AWS D1.1 
ولدينا المعلومات التالية:
Material: St37-2
Welding Process: FCAW
Weld Consumable type: E71T-1

أرجو سرعة الرد للأهمية وشكرا ،،،


----------



## Khalidmh (3 مارس 2008)

الأخ محمد
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
معذرة لعدم تمكني من فهم استفسارك بوضوح 
فهل تقصد Prequalified WPS الموجودة فى AWS D1.1, Sec 3 والتى عبارة عن اساليب لحام (WPS) مؤهلة ولا تحتاج الي اي أختبارات PQR
أم انك تقصد كيفية عمل WPS طبقا للـ AWS D1.1
وبالتالي ارجو تحديد المطلوب بوضوح
مع توضيح التخانات, ونوع اللحام المطلوب (groove or fillet
welds)

الأمر الثاني وهو هام جدا و كثير من المهندسين يتجاهلونه
مكتوب بوضوح فى AWS D1.1, Sec 3.3
Only base metals and filler metals listed in Table 3.1 may be used in prequalified WPSs​وبالرجوع الى جدول 3.3 نجد ان مواصفات الصلب كلها بالتوصيف الامريكي ASTM
لا حظ انه لم يذكر امكانية استخدام اى مواصفات مناظرة
وبالتالي لا بد من ذكر توصيف الصلب طبقا للASTM

وفى انتظار ردك او استفسارك


----------



## يحي القاضي (4 مارس 2008)

*يعطيكم العافية ،،،،،​*


----------



## محمد حمزه (7 مارس 2008)

*أنتظر ردكم للأهمية*

الأخ محمد
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته
معذرة لعدم تمكني من فهم استفسارك بوضوح 
فهل تقصد Prequalified WPS الموجودة فى AWS D1.1, Sec 3 والتى عبارة عن اساليب لحام (WPS) مؤهلة ولا تحتاج الي اي أختبارات PQR
نعم هذا ما أقصده
أم انك تقصد كيفية عمل WPS طبقا للـ AWS D1.1
لا
وبالتالي ارجو تحديد المطلوب بوضوح
مع توضيح التخانات, ونوع اللحام المطلوب (groove or fillet
welds)
التخانات ( 3mm - 40mm)

نوع الوصلات : Groove & Fillet weld

الأمر الثاني وهو هام جدا و كثير من المهندسين يتجاهلونه
مكتوب بوضوح فى AWS D1.1, Sec 3.3
Only base metals and filler metals listed in Table 3.1 may be used in prequalified WPSs​وبالرجوع الى جدول 3.3 نجد ان مواصفات الصلب كلها بالتوصيف الامريكي ASTM
لا حظ انه لم يذكر امكانية استخدام اى مواصفات مناظرة
وبالتالي لا بد من ذكر توصيف الصلب طبقا للـ ASTM

نعم ، ما أريده هو صلب A36 طبقا للتوصيف الأمريكي ASTM وهو موجود في الجدول 3.3 الذي أشرت إليه مشكورا
وفى انتظار ردك او استفسارك

شكرا جزيلا لك يا دكتور خالد ... جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## Khalidmh (11 مارس 2008)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
معذرة للتأخر فى الرد
فى البداية لا بد من معرفة نموزج ال WPS الذى سوف تجهزه طبقا لمتطلبات الAWS D1.1 ويمكن مراجعة النموذج فى AWS form E1 صفحة 334 ولا يشتراط ان تكون WPSمطابقة للنموذج فى الشكل والتصميم ولكن لا بد ان تكون مطابقة فى المحتويات





ولنبدأ بالنسبة لتصميم الوصلة فطبقا للرسومات الهندسية أو العقد تحدد الوصلات هل PJP أو CJP واذا لم تحدد فايكون متفق عليه هو CJP ومن خلال Fig.3.4 فى AWS D1.1 تختار تصميم الوصلة المناسبة اليك وأرشح لك الاختيار بين الشكلين (بالنسبة الى Grove weld) أما بالنسبة لل Fillet weld فاختار التصميم الذى يناسبك (يفضل ان يكون كلا من Grove weld و Fillet weld فى WPS منفصلة)




Pag.101




Pag.103
مع مراعاةBackgouge root to sound metal before welding second side.
ثانيا
توصيف معدن الاساس طيقا للكود الامريكي
ASTM A 36

ثالثا
سلك اللحام 
ارشح لك سلك
AWS Specification A5.2
AWS Classification E71T-7
أقصى قطر سلك مسموح به هو 3.2mm

E71T-7

رابعا غاز الحماية 
100% CO2
بمعدل 20-30 l/min

التسخين السابق “preheat”R.T. but for thickness over 38 mm it must be 65 oC min
درجة الحرارة بين الامرارات Interpass Temp.
Minimum R.T. but for thickness over 38 mm it must be 65 oC
Max. 250 oC
ظروف اللحام من تيار وسرعة سلك تؤخذ من البيانات المدونة على السلك.
و لابد من الاشارة الى انها Prequalified 

ملحوظة المرجع هو AWS D1.1 2004

فى انتظار استفساراتك


فى رعاية الله


----------



## محمد حمزه (12 مارس 2008)

شكرا جزيلا يا دكتور خالد

بارك الله فيك وجزاك عنا خيرا


----------



## العلم للإيمان (14 يونيو 2008)

*كتب Aws*

*السلام عليكم
آسف للغياب الطويلة


هنا مجموعة كتب AWS التي وجدتها على النت (منقول)، و أقترح عمل موضوع خاص بها

Welding Inspection Handbook 

http://rapidshare.com/files/1160392...dbook.rar__d62eebe__via_gigapedia.info__.html
9MB
---------------------------------------------------
اخي طالب منهج CWI

Welding Inspection Technology - AWS-CWI - Second Edition
قريباً إن شاء الله
-------------------------------------------------
Welding Handbook, Volume 3: Materials and Applications, Part 1. Eighth Edition 

http://www.4shared.com/file/5068699...ume_3_Materials_and_Applications__Part_1.html
-----------------------------------------
Welding Handbook: Metals and Their Weldability (Vol. 4) 

http://www.4shared.com/file/50688393/700a5888/Welding_Handbook-Metals_and_Their_Weldability.html
---------------------------------
Welding Handbook: Engineering, Costs, Quality, and Safety

http://www.4shared.com/file/5068782...ok_Engineering__Costs_Quality_and_Safety.html
21MB
--------------------------------
Welding Handbook: Welding Processes, Vol. 2

http://www.4shared.com/file/50687444/6ecb5b5/Welding_Handbook-Welding_Processes_Vol_2.html
60MB
-----------------------------------

Certification Manual for Welding Inspectors 

http://www.4shared.com/file/50683781/57172738/Certification_Manual_for_Welding_Inspectors.html
5MB
------------------------------------*​


----------



## العلم للإيمان (14 يونيو 2008)

*تابع*

*منقول أيضاً:

Structural Welding Code : Steel : Ansi/Aws D1.1 98, 16th edition 2008 
18MB

http://mihd.net/50x6kg/__172eebe

----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
CWI

Welding Inspection Technology - AWS-CWI - Second Edition 
أولاً: نصيحة دوّر على نسخةأصغر ؛ حيث أن حجم هذه النسخة يقارب 200 م ب ، كما أن بعض أنصاف الصفحات(حوالي صفحة لكل فصل Chapter) منقوصة. على كل حال هذه هي الروابط:


http://rapidshare.com/files/33096959/CWI-1.pdf
http://rapidshare.com/files/33096960/CWI-2.pdf 
http://rapidshare.com/files/33245649/CWI-3.pdf
http://rapidshare.com/files/33245650/CWI-4-1.pdf
http://rapidshare.com/files/33251470/CWI-4-2.pdf
http://rapidshare.com/files/33251471/CWI-5.pdf 
http://rapidshare.com/files/33280426/CWI-6.pdf
http://rapidshare.com/files/33280427/CWI-7.pdf
http://rapidshare.com/files/33283867/CWI-8.pdf
http://rapidshare.com/files/33284516/CWI-9.pdf
http://rapidshare.com/files/33285882/CWI-10.pdf
http://rapidshare.com/files/33286728/CWI-11.pdf

------------

*​


----------



## eng_ahmed_moh (14 يونيو 2008)

ارجو من السادة المشرفين عمل تصنيف جيد لموضوعات القسم فمثلا:
عمل باب خاص للحام يشمل الاتى
انواع اللحام 
كتب عن اللحام 
معلومات عن اللحام (PQR-WPS)

عمل باب خاص لل( CODE AND Standard) يشمل الاتى
API
AWS
ASTM
ASME
DIN
BS
ANSI
عمل باب خاص لل( INSPECTION AND NDT) يشمل الاتى
الاربع طرق 
VT
UT
RT
PT
MT

مع مراعات تثبيت هذة الاقسام 
وشكرا للمجهود الجميل لكل اعضاء المنتدى


----------



## ضرغام المعاضيدي (17 يونيو 2008)

شكرا لكم جميعا


----------



## محمد حمزه (24 يونيو 2008)

eng_ahmed_moh قال:


> ارجو من السادة المشرفين عمل تصنيف جيد لموضوعات القسم فمثلا:
> عمل باب خاص للحام يشمل الاتى
> انواع اللحام
> كتب عن اللحام
> ...



سنحاول بإذن الله .... ومشكور على إقتراحك أخي الكريم


----------



## eng_ahmed_moh (24 يونيو 2008)

شكرا لاهتمامك 
وبالله التوفيق


----------



## مظفر الجبوري (22 يوليو 2008)

اخواني ممكن معلومات كاملة عن واير اللحيم 
بسرعة E502-16 Ok76.35


----------



## السيد عامر (31 أغسطس 2008)

لماذا عندما يكون نوع القطبية الكهربية Polarity(( DCEP في طريقة اللحام المسماة ب Tig يحدث ما يسمى ب Refractory oxides can hider fusion


----------



## اشرف7997 (31 أغسطس 2008)

الله يبارك فيكم يا اخوانى


----------



## عدنان ناجي شكير (14 سبتمبر 2008)

اخي العزيز ممكن اعتماد النظام الخاص بعملك مثلا نحن نعتمد النظام الروسي gost , افضل شيء ان ترجع الى النظام الأمريكي AWS علما اني اختصاص في هندسة المعادن - الجامعة التكنولوجية - بغداد


----------



## ايليا (15 سبتمبر 2008)

معلومات مفيدة و نشكركم جميعا ً


----------



## العثماني العثماني (16 سبتمبر 2008)

السلام عليكم
ارغب في تعلم مهنة اللحام باسلوب علمي والحصول على شهادة معتمدة في هذا المجال للتقدم الى احدى شركات البترول مع العلم انني لم اعمل في اي عمل فني او تقني مسبقا وحاصل على ثانوية عامة وعمري 27 سنة ارت فقط تغيير مجال عملي من مندوب مبيعات الى فني فهل هذا ممكن في هذا السن تعلم هذه المهنة من الصفر؟وما هي التكلفة بالكامل للوصول الى المستوى المطلوب؟وفي اي مكان استطيع الحصول على الدورات المطلوبة وكم سيستغرق من الوقت؟ارجو اجابة هذه الاسئلة اجابة مفصلة وشاملة حيث انني جاد في هذا الطلب...............ولكم مني جزيل الشكر


----------



## adonis (29 أكتوبر 2008)

الحمد لله وسبحان الله


----------



## habloon (7 نوفمبر 2008)

محتاج api 577 
مع جزيل الشكر


----------



## geosherif (12 نوفمبر 2008)

أخواني الأعزاء

يمكن الحصول على شهادات اللحام المتخصصة والمعتمدة دولياً بمبلغ زهيد يكاد يكون التخفيض 60% من قيمة الكورس في أي مركز تدريبي

وهو في مركز المهندسين للعلوم والتكنولوجيا بالإسكندرية

من يريد يتصل بتليفون 
0115857300
مدير المركز


----------



## Khalidmh (19 نوفمبر 2008)

السيد عامر قال:


> لماذا عندما يكون نوع القطبية الكهربية Polarity(( DCEP في طريقة اللحام المسماة ب Tig يحدث ما يسمى ب Refractory oxides can hider fusion



أولا DCEP تعنى أن الالكترود يكون هو الطرف الموجب فى دائرة تيار مستمر
و DCEN تعنى أن الالكترود يكون هو الطرف السالب في دائرة تيار مستمر
وطبقا لنظرية Electron theory فان تيار الالكترونات يتدفق من الاتجاه السالب الي الموجب وبالتالي فى حالة DCEN فإن الالكترود هو السالب وسوف يكون بمثابة باعث للكترونات في إتجاه قطعة الشغلة وبالتالي فإن 70 ٪ من الحرارة تذهب إلى العمل ونحو 30 ٪ إلى الالكترود حيث ان هذا يعمل على المساهمة الفعالة في تبريد الالكترود . العكس هو الصحيح فى لDCEP.
ففى حالة في DCEP فإن 30 ٪ من الحرارة تتركز في الشغل و 70 ٪ من الحرارة في تتركز في الاكترود 
و فى لحام الTIG　 أو كما يطلق عليه مجازا لحام الارجون فانه نتجة للحرارة المتولدة فى طرف الالكترود يحدث تأكل واستدارة للطرف المدبب للالكترود وبسبب محدودية القدرة الاستيعابية لإلكترود فإن تبدي مقاومة لانصهار وتغلغل معدن اللحام لذا فإن ال DCEP تستخدم فقط لحام الصفائح المعدنية الرقيقة 
لاحظ انه فى اللحامات التي تتطلب انصهار الالكترود مثل MIG تكون القطبية DCEP هي الامثل

أرجو أن أكون أجبت عن استفسارك


----------



## مجدي حسين المصري (2 ديسمبر 2008)

*welding procedure*

دكتور خالد شكرا لك على الدعم الدائم لنا 
انا في صدد اني ابداء كورس في الجامعه الامريكيه في القاهره والغرض المطلوب اني اكون مؤهل اني اعمل welding procedure والكورس هايكون مكون من الاتي 


TQLC-013: Welding, Cutting and Joining Processes
TQLC-015: Welding Metallurgy and Electrode Selection

[*]TQLC-002: Welding Design

[*]TQLC-006: Welding Codes and Welding Qualification

هل الكورسات السابقه تكفي لتاهيلي لعمله وان كان ما يكفي يرجى ذكر المطلوب لاكون مؤهل ولك جزيل الشكر


----------



## Khalidmh (4 ديسمبر 2008)

الأخ مجدي السلام عليكم
للأسف ليس لي دراية بالمواد التي تدرس فى كل كورس ولا أدري ان كانت تشتمل على مواد خاصة بالجودة أو مبادئ التفتيش على اللحامات
ولكن من الناحية النظرية تلك الكورسات تعتبر كافية و ولكن لابد أن تتعلم كيفية البحث فى الاكواد
كما انصحك بقراءة هذا الكتاب (في المرفقات) فهو مهم لأي مهندس لحام





Quality Assurance of Welded Construction


----------



## مجدي حسين المصري (13 ديسمبر 2008)

جزاك الله خير يا دكتور خالد واتمنى لك التوفيق وكتبه الله في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## Eng-E.Majed (5 فبراير 2009)

*ارجو المساعدة*

السلام عليكم
مطلوب مني عمل WPS من اجل لحام للستانلس ستيل ss304 (صفيح بثخانة 2 مم)
ماهي هل يمكنني استخدام GMAW
ارجو مساعدتي فليس لدي خبرة بلحام الستانلس من قبل


----------



## Khalidmh (6 فبراير 2009)

استخدم الوصلة المحددة فى الرسم





سلك E308L بقطر 0.6 او 1.0 مم
Maximum. Inter_pass Temp. = 175 C

المعلومات السابقة مجرد اقتراحات غير ملزمة و لابد من عمل اختبارات تقييمPQR لشهادات ال WPS قبل الاستخدام الفعلي


----------



## mraheem2004 (14 فبراير 2009)

شكرا لك أخ Khalidmh

على الملفين


----------



## مهندس مواد 84 (9 مارس 2009)

اريد شرح بلعربي عن اللحام بلتفصيل لو امكن


----------



## م.محمود جمال (16 مارس 2009)

بما يتم لحام مادة الانتمونيااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا اااااااااااا


----------



## م.محمود جمال (16 مارس 2009)

ارجو شرح بالتفصيلللللللللللللللللللللللللل عاجل وهام


----------



## الشوره (21 مارس 2009)

يتم لحام مادة الانتمونيا بمادة الازير


----------



## aboalzooz2002 (25 مارس 2009)

الاخ خالد
ارجو شاكرا بي اي معلومات عن electrom beam welding (for similer and non similer material)
لاني في اشد الحوجة (رسالة ماجستير)


----------



## م.محمود جمال (29 مارس 2009)

t_sh قال:


> يتم لحام مادة الانتمونيا بمادة الازير



ارجو التوضيححححححححححححححححح


----------



## RADISON (8 أبريل 2009)

السلام عليكم 
تكمن المشكلة فى تسربب السوائل من المواسير و التنكات المعدنية نتيجة الثقوب و المطلوب لحامها بدون استخدام ماكينات اللحام العادية 

افيدونى


----------



## brain storming (12 أبريل 2009)

السلام عليكم كيف حاللك يا دكتور خالد اسال الله ان تكون فى غاية الصحه والسعاده واساله ان يجعللك من السعداء فى الدنيا والاخره
انا طالب بكلية الهندسه جامعة المنصوره اسمى انس محمد
قسم انتاج
واحب مجال اللحام حيث انه مسيطر على عقلى غاية السيطره
ونفسى اخد كورسات او التحق بمعهد با الخارج لتعليمه فا ارجوا من سيا دتكم مساعدتى وجزاكم الله كل خير


----------



## brain storming (12 أبريل 2009)

انا انس يا دكتور خالد ارجو من سيادتكم الرد


----------



## brain storming (12 أبريل 2009)

السلام عليكم
انا محمد خضر من المنصوره 
اود من سيادتكم
معرفة كيفية الالتحاق باى معهد لتعليم اللحام وشكرا


----------



## brain storming (12 أبريل 2009)

لو سمحت يا دكتور الرد بيجى ازاى


----------



## Khalidmh (13 أبريل 2009)

RADISON قال:


> السلام عليكم
> تكمن المشكلة فى تسربب السوائل من المواسير و التنكات المعدنية نتيجة الثقوب و المطلوب لحامها بدون استخدام ماكينات اللحام العادية
> 
> افيدونى



يمكن استخدام تقنيات اللحام الباردcold welding كما يمكن استخدام composite rubbers
علما بأنه يمكن اللحام بماكينات عادية ولكن باساليب غير عادية
يمكنك الاطلاع على هذا الكتاب
http://ifile.it/vrt9hfp

في رعاية الله


----------



## Khalidmh (13 أبريل 2009)

brain storming قال:


> السلام عليكم كيف حاللك يا دكتور خالد اسال الله ان تكون فى غاية الصحه والسعاده واساله ان يجعللك من السعداء فى الدنيا والاخره
> انا طالب بكلية الهندسه جامعة المنصوره اسمى انس محمد
> قسم انتاج
> واحب مجال اللحام حيث انه مسيطر على عقلى غاية السيطره
> ونفسى اخد كورسات او التحق بمعهد با الخارج لتعليمه فا ارجوا من سيا دتكم مساعدتى وجزاكم الله كل خير



يمكنك البدأ فور التخرج بالاتحاق بدورة مهندس لحام دولي فى مركز بحوث وتطوير الفلزات 
www.cmrdi.sci.eg

في رعاية الله


----------



## brain storming (13 أبريل 2009)

السلام عليكم انا انس يادكتور خالد ارجوا الرد

جزاكم الله خير الجزاء يا دكتور على الرد

اين الردعلى السؤال؟


----------



## م.محمود جمال (17 أبريل 2009)

مشكورررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررريننننننننننننننننننننننننننننننننننن


----------



## Khalidmh (19 أبريل 2009)

الأخ　brain storming
لا أدري عن أي سؤال تتحدث!!!!!!!
لقد فهمت أنك تسأل عن كيفية تنمية قدراتك فى مجال اللحام واقترحت عليك التالي


Khalidmh قال:


> يمكنك البدأ فور التخرج بالاتحاق بدورة مهندس لحام دولي فى مركز بحوث وتطوير الفلزات
> www.cmrdi.sci.eg


أما اذا كنت تريد الالتحاق فى معاهد خارجية فرأيي انه توجد فى مصر مكاتب وهيئات يمكن من خلالها الحصول على شهادات دولية فى اي مجال خاص باللحام وهذا فى حد ذاته يفتح أمامك الكثير من أبواب العمل.
أما السفر للخارج فيكون للحصول على درجات علمية كالماجستسر أو الدكتوراه ولهذا قصة أخرى

في رعاية الله


----------



## abbas qassim (21 أبريل 2009)

السلام عليكم استاذ خالد استاذ حمزة 
انا مهندس في مجال اللحام وحاصل على شهادة الدبلوم العالي في اللحام 
ممكن ان اساعد في اي استشارة في مجال اللحام


----------



## rody7amdy (23 أبريل 2009)

_تقبل مرورى_
_شكرا على المعلومات_


----------



## حسين درباز (1 يونيو 2009)

عتدى سؤال
عايز الحم فلانشات صلب فى مواسير زهر مرن قطر 500 مم 
هل هذا ممكن 
وكيف الطريقه


----------



## aboalzooz2002 (25 يونيو 2009)

*الاخ خالد
ارجو شاكرامدي بي اي معلومات او مراجع عن electron beam welding (for similar and dissimilar material)
لاني في اشد الحوجة (رسالة ماجستير) 
*
*وجذاك الله كل خير
*​


----------



## الراعى كو (4 يوليو 2009)

ساعدونى فى laser welding wires
markets and clients: 
•precession engineering: welding precesion material parts 
•die and mould making: repairing surface defects and voids from small moulds to massive dies 
•medical technology: welding surgical instruments, passive and active implants and endoscopic components 
•sensor technology: welding of thermal elements, measuring sensors and pressure membranes 
•sheet metal work: welding enclosures for electronic equipment, stainless steel parts for domestic appliances, sheet metal forming 
•oil and gas industry: repairing cutter heads, repairing the surface of connection parts


----------



## الأمير أمير (11 يوليو 2009)

شكرا جزيلا على المعلومات القيمة التى تتحفنا بها يا دكتور خالد وان شاء الله تكون فى أحسن حال


----------



## money2020 (19 يوليو 2009)

السلام عليكم ممكن حد يقولى ايه الدورات المناسبه المفروض تكون معايا علشان الشغل ارجو الافاده


----------



## عمر العباس (20 يوليو 2009)

هل هنالك معاهد تعطى شهادات معتمده بها تخصص اللحام تحت الماء ( انابيب البترول فى مصر )


----------



## وسام الجمال (25 يوليو 2009)

مششككوووووووووووووووررررررر


----------



## inspector eng (28 يوليو 2009)

اثناء مرورى قراءت هذة المساهمات الجميلة شكرا
و انا اعمل فى مجال التفتيش الهندسى و اتمنى ان اساهم فى المشاركات المفيدة


----------



## سعد حمايه الله (2 أغسطس 2009)

*و الله فى عون العبد ما كان العبد فى عون أخيه*

سوال الى المهندسين الافاضل عن مركز بحوث وتطوير الفلزات 
أريد الحصول على شهادة مهندس لحام دولى من هذا المركز وأريد معرفه الشروط مع العلم انى مهندس ميكانيكا

مدة الدراسه​
الجديه​
السعر​
مواعيد الدراسه​
هل هناك سكن للمغتربين​
وهل هناك دعم لحديثى التخرج​
ولكم جزيل الشكر وجزاكم الله عنا كل خير​


----------



## سعد حمايه الله (2 أغسطس 2009)

*و الله فى عون العبد ما كان العبد فى عون أخيه*

سوال الى المهندسين الافاضل عن مركز بحوث وتطوير الفلزات 

أريد الحصول على شهادة مهندس لحام دولى من هذا المركز وأريد معرفه الشروط مع العلم انى مهندس ميكانيكا
مدة الدراسه​
الجديه​
السعر​
مواعيد الدراسه​
هل هناك سكن للمغتربين​
وهل هناك دعم لحديثى التخرج​
ولكم جزيل الشكر وجزاكم الله عنا كل خير​


----------



## abc-ahmed (2 أغسطس 2009)

السلام عليكم
احتاج الى كتاب باللحام باللغة العربية
وشكرا لكم


----------



## محمد الدجوى (4 أغسطس 2009)

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاتة
ارجو المساعدة و سرعة الرد حيث انى اواجه مشكلة فى تطبيق ultrasonic test
و ذلك من حيث اجراءالإختبار فانا اريد ان اذهب لشركة معينة و سيتم عمل امتحان فى ال ut ارجو المساعدة


----------



## وسام الجمال (4 أغسطس 2009)

ياهلا مشكووووووووووووووررررررررررر واللة على كل المعلومات الجديدة دى


----------



## محمد الدجوى (5 أغسطس 2009)

يا اخى العزيز لم اجد شيء و لكن شكرا على الإستجابة و تقديم المساعدة 
جذاك الله تعالى خير الجزاء


----------



## علي السيد محمد خطا (12 أغسطس 2009)

Thank you
for your participating


----------



## مفتاح احمد الدلالى (3 سبتمبر 2009)

الاخ الدى يريد تعلم مهنة اللحام بعد التحية ان تعلم اللحام فى مثل سنك ممكن ولاكن اى نوع اوطريقة من طرق اللحا تريد ان تتعلم ؟ انصحك بأن تتعلم اللحام بريقة القوس الكهربى (smaw) وتتحول الى فنى لحام انابيب وخزانات نفطلان هدا المجال المطلوب فى الدول النفطية وسوف تكسب الكتير اذا نجحت فى ذالك.اما المدة اللازمة فهى لاتقل عن 3 اشهر + نسبة الدكاء عندك يجب ان لاتقل عن 75فى المائةاما من ناحية مكان التدريب والجهة فهى ابحت عنها فى بلدك.والسلام.


----------



## كاسروم (5 سبتمبر 2009)

حبدا مواضيع باللغة الفرتسية


----------



## wael sz (5 سبتمبر 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
انا مهندس ميكانيك من سوريا وحابب اكمل دراستي في مصر (قسم هندسة اللحام) ولااعرف كيف طريقة التسجيل وكم مدة الدراسة وكم كلفتها.فمن لديه معلومات عن هذا القسم في جامعات مصر فليساعدنا رجاء 
ولكم جزيل الشكر


----------



## طارق يحيي يوسف (7 سبتمبر 2009)

انصح اي حد عاوز اي معلومة عن اللحام ويكون متواجد في القاهرة يروح للمهندس ابراهيم الدسوقي بمدينة نصر مكرم عبيد عمارة 1أ الدور السابع دا مكتبة وهو ثيرد بارتي وازمي اوزريزر يعني من الاخر حيفيدكم جامد


----------



## عبد النافع (9 سبتمبر 2009)

الحقيقة عنوان المهندس ابراهيم الدسوقى اتغير فى شارع احمد فخرى عمارة 7أ
الدور الاول


----------



## hussam yusuf (11 سبتمبر 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله

ياريت ياجماعه لو حد عنده كتاب
Certification Manual for Welding Inspectors 
ياؤيت يرفعه لانى ان شاء الله هامتحن CWI
قريب ومحتاجه جدا او كتاب
AWS WIT-W 2008 Welding Inspection Technology Workbook
وجزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## taiff (13 سبتمبر 2009)

مشكورين إخوتي الكرام علي الموضوع


----------



## كنجاره (21 سبتمبر 2009)

السلام عليكم استاز \خالد كل سنه وانت طيب بمناسبة عيد الفطر ان اخوك نور من السودان عاوز ادرس لحام انابيب بتر ول ولحام تحت الماء عاوز اعرف اماكن المعاهد والدورات فى القاهره شكرا كنجاره


----------



## m_bajoory (25 سبتمبر 2009)

ممكن اعرف اماكن واسعار دوراتinspectionوهل هذا المجال شغال


----------



## wael sz (2 أكتوبر 2009)

السلام عليكم 
انا مهنس حديث التخرج واريد ان اعمل دورة في مجال اللحام في مصر,حيث نصحوني ان اتبع دورةiwe في معهد الفلزات بالقاهرة ,فارجو من اخواني المهندسين اذا كان لديهم معلومات عن الشهادة او المعهد ان يفيدونني بشكل سريع وشكرا


----------



## حمادة محمود (14 أكتوبر 2009)

دى روابط افضل كتب عن اللحام وفيها كل اللى انت طالبة
http://www.4shared.com/file/113858220/ee693d4e/CSWIP_Welding_Inspection_notes_and_questions.html

http://www.4shared.com/file/113852818/a9b5830d/ESAB_2005_Welding_Handbook_Eighth_edition.html


http://www.4shared.com/file/113856699/939783ce/aynes_storer-theaynesweldingmanual_aynes199__4ah.html



http://www.4shared.com/file/113860319/3f4eee21/Welding.html


----------



## mahmoud1986 (1 نوفمبر 2009)

انا نزلت جدول مواعيد دورات مركز البحوث والفلزت وهو موجود 
هنا
لكن سؤالى عن الاسعار وياريت حد يجاوبنى وعن مدى اعتماد شهاداتها وجديتها


----------



## viri (4 نوفمبر 2009)

انا عايز اعرف فائدة كورس اللحام بمركذ الفلزات مع العلم بانه غالى جدا


----------



## buk88 (5 نوفمبر 2009)

سلام ياشباب ممكن اعرف اسعار كورس لحام tig


----------



## ابو عمر54 (19 نوفمبر 2009)

ما هى اسباب ظهور دخان كثيف عند استخدام اللحام


----------



## حمادة محمود (19 نوفمبر 2009)

اسباب ظهور الدخان الكثيف عند لحام القوس الكهربى هو نوعية الالكترود بمعنى غير الالكترود اللى عندك بنوعية اجود.


----------



## eyad_mr (21 نوفمبر 2009)

*ارجو المساعدة*

السلام عليكم
انا مهندس ميكانيك اعمل في مصنع حديد منذ حوالي السنتين
مطلوب مني اعمل CWI-Certefied Welding Inspector
حاليا انا ادرس في welding inspection technology و D1.1

هل هذه المراجع كافية لتجاوز الامتحان ؟
وهل يمكن الحصول على نماذج من اختبارات CWI

ارجو المساعدة ولكم الشكر


----------



## viri (23 نوفمبر 2009)

أخر ما سمعت عن دورة اللحام فى مركز بحوث وتطوير الفلزات السعر 6000 المدعم والغير مدعم الله اعلم 
المده 3 شهور 
رقم التليفون 25010642
او25010643


----------



## صالح السكيكدي (28 نوفمبر 2009)

بارك الله فيكم


----------



## wael sz (30 نوفمبر 2009)

ياريت لو احد من الاعضاء يعطينا اسعار دورة ال(iwe(في مركز البحوث والفلزات بحلوان ومدة الدورة ومدى مصداقيتها وجديتها.وشكرا جزيلا


----------



## osama gmal hassan (30 نوفمبر 2009)

بارك اللة فيكم وبالتوفيق ان شاء الله


----------



## osama gmal hassan (30 نوفمبر 2009)

ممكن يا جماعة لو حد يعرف اي مكتب او شركة طالبة مهندسين فلزات يبعتلي العناويين 
انا دفة 2008 فلزات الازهر ومعايا ال 4 (method ( rt, mt, ut , pt واشتغلت فترة في بتروجت 
تابع لمقاول
ت / 01230910


----------



## hishamna (2 ديسمبر 2009)

السلام عليكم :
كل عام وانتم بخير .:2:
هل منكم من يعرف معهد دون بسكو (السالزيان) الموجود بشبرا .
ما هي اسعار كورسات اللحام ؟ وكورسات مفتش اللحام؟
ماهي اسعار كورسات الاختبارات اللااتلافية ndt؟
وكم هي مدة الكورسات ؟ وهل المعهد ممتاز ويعطي شهاده معتمدة ولا لأ؟
شاكرين لكم حسن الاهتمام


----------



## eyad_mr (2 ديسمبر 2009)

eyad_mr قال:


> السلام عليكم
> انا مهندس ميكانيك اعمل في مصنع حديد منذ حوالي السنتين
> مطلوب مني اعمل cwi-certefied welding inspector
> حاليا انا ادرس في welding inspection technology و d1.1
> ...


 
ياريت لو اي حدا عندو فكرة عن الموضوع يساعدني


----------



## ابو عمر54 (3 ديسمبر 2009)

الاخ حمادة محمود
كل عام وانت بخير واشكرك على الاهتمام والرد على استفسارى عن ظهور الدخان عند اللحام 
انا اقصد لماذا يظهر الدخان هل من الفلكس ام من الخلطة البوتاسيم وبدرة الفلكس التى يغلف بها سلك اللحام ام من عدم التجفيف الجيد للسلك بعد تغليفه بالعجينة وشكرا


----------



## ابو عمر54 (3 ديسمبر 2009)

السلام اخوتى المهندسين
تم تعيينى مدير انتاج بمصنع انتاج اسلاك لحام (weldhing electrode) اريد ان اعرف ما هى الاختبارات الضرورية لمعرفة جودة المنتج وجزاكم الله خيرأ


----------



## Khalidmh (14 ديسمبر 2009)

ابو عمر54 قال:


> استفسارى عن ظهور الدخان عند اللحام
> انا اقصد لماذا يظهر الدخان هل من الفلكس ام من الخلطة البوتاسيم وبدرة الفلكس التى يغلف بها سلك اللحام ام من عدم التجفيف الجيد للسلك بعد تغليفه بالعجينة وشكرا



اسباب ظهور الدخان
المواد العضوية الموجودة فى خلطة الفلكس
الرطوبة الموجودة فى السلك نتيجة عدم التجفيف الملائم
المواد الرابطة فى خلطة الفلكس مثل سليكات البوتاسيوم أو الصوديوم (وخاصة اذا كانت رديئة)
النظافة غير الجيدة لسطح الملحوم

وبالتالي أحيانا من الصعب التخلص من الدخان نهائيا وخاصة فى اسلاك السيليلوز أو المحتوية على مواد عضوية







ابو عمر54 قال:


> السلام اخوتى المهندسين
> تم تعيينى مدير انتاج بمصنع انتاج اسلاك لحام (weldhing electrode) اريد ان اعرف ما هى الاختبارات الضرورية لمعرفة جودة المنتج وجزاكم الله خيرأ



راجع ASME II Sec. C
وأيضا AWS A5.1


----------



## عبد الرحمن العريقي (3 يناير 2010)

الف شكر على هذه الجهود المبذولة


----------



## mohamed abdel aty (11 يناير 2010)

السلام عليكم 
عايز اعرف الرمز اللى موجودة على سيخ اللحام تعنى ايه؟


----------



## مهندس اسلام NSF (16 يناير 2010)

mohamed abdel aty قال:


> السلام عليكم
> عايز اعرف الرمز اللى موجودة على سيخ اللحام تعنى ايه؟


 
السلام عليكم
انا مهندس لحام اعمل فى nsf(national steel fabrication )التابعة لشركة اوراسكوم
مثلا E7018
E) means electrode
70 ) refers to the tensile 
strength in ksi
1 ) refers to the welding position and means here that this elctrode can be used in all postion welding
8 ) refers to the electical characteristic of the electrode
هذه بعض المعلومات البسيطة واذا اردت تفاصيل اكثر يمكنك الرجوع الى
AWS A5.1
ASME II PART C


----------



## خالد الجابر (16 يناير 2010)

*رد على موضوع aws*

اخي الكريم (جدار النار)
انا لدي كل ما تحتاجة من كتب ومعلومات عن كيفية دراسة هذا التخصص ممكن مراسلتي على البريد الخاص [email protected]


----------



## plyer111 (18 فبراير 2010)

ازاى اعرف يعنى ايه 7018 ماذا تعنى


----------



## عاشق الحب 2 (24 فبراير 2010)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## محمدفؤاداحمد (26 فبراير 2010)

مشكر جدا يا بشمهندس على المجهود الرائع وجزاك الله عنا كل خير


----------



## محمد حسين العيسوى (18 مارس 2010)

املك هزا الكتاب ولكن لا اعرف كيف ارسله لك لانه زو مساحه كبيرة


----------



## محمد حسين العيسوى (18 مارس 2010)

70 تعنى قوة شد وصلة اللحام =70000 رطل على البوصه المربعه
1 تعنى ان هزه السلكه تلحم فى جميع الاوضاع إلا انها عمليا لا تلحم على النازل
8 تعنى نوع البودرة وهى basic وهى تحتوى على نسبة قليلة جدا من الهيدروجين


----------



## وسام النعيمي (19 مارس 2010)

يوجد لدي كتاب اسمه بالعربي مستهلكات اللحام وهو كتاب يعطي كل معدن وسلك اللحام الخاص به ودرجة الحرارة والتيار والوضعية المناسبة وهو من تاليف وطبع شركة ايساب وتقريبا حجمه ب500 ورقة


----------



## hishamna (21 مارس 2010)

*ممكن تحميل الكتاب*

السلام عليكم اخي العزيز ممكن الكتا اللي بتقول عليه ومن وين ممكن نحمله شاكرين حسن التعاون:78::73:


----------



## اماراتي وكلي فخر (24 مارس 2010)

شكرن


----------



## سرمد111 (28 مارس 2010)

شكر أخواني على المعلومات


----------



## محمود التوربينى (1 أبريل 2010)

شكراااااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## محمد حسين العيسوى (19 أبريل 2010)

i need 

API Std 2000 Venting Atmospheric and Low-Pressure Storage Tanks: Nonrefrigerated and Refrigerated,)


----------



## محمد حسين العيسوى (19 أبريل 2010)

*i need 

API Std 2000Venting Atmospheric and Low-Pressure Storage Tanks: Nonrefrigerated and Refrigerated,) 
*


----------



## mohammed geoshy (5 مايو 2010)

انا عضو جديد ياجماعة وارجو ان شاء الله التواصل معكم عن طريق تبادل المعلومات القيمة


----------



## حيدر محسن الكعبي (6 مايو 2010)

السلام عليكم اخواني المهندسين الكرام
يوجد لدي شرخ في احد اسنان intermediat gear وانا احتاج مساعدتكم في تحديد سلك اللحام المناسب لهذا المعدن الذي من نوع(34CrNiMo6) الرجاء المساعده باعلامي طريقة الاجراء علما ان السن الذي فيه الشرخ ممتد في قعر السنالى نهاية السن


----------



## عماد حميده (14 مايو 2010)

انا لحام ذو خبرة عالية باحد شركات الانشاءات البترولية


----------



## المهندس جبار حافظ (19 مايو 2010)

شكرا


----------



## asmerica (30 مايو 2010)

شكراً جزيلاً


----------



## ضرغام المعاضيدي (22 يونيو 2010)

شكر الله لك


----------



## سعد صادق نصيف (22 يونيو 2010)

السلام عليكم 
أرجو من له معلومات عن عملية اللحام بالحداد ( اللحام الحدادي ) وهي عملية تشكيل المعادن بالضغط والحرارة ولكم فائق التقدير والاحترام [email protected]


----------



## برهان حكمت (28 يونيو 2010)

سؤال(1) مهم 

لحام الانابيب بوضع 6G down hill هل يوجد عند احد اي ملف يتضمن جميع المعلومات المتعلقة بما هي الامور التي يسمح عندها بهاذا النوع من الحام وما هي السماكات وما هي انواع المعادن اللتي يسمح بلحامها وما هو شكل ال groove اللذي يجب ان يعمل 
وعموما كيف من الامكان تدريب اللحام لتنفيذ هذه الوضعية وهل هي صعبة 

سؤال (2)
هل يوجد اي ملف يتم وصف كيف هي عملية تدريب اللحام للنجاح بمهارة وضع ال 6g​


----------



## برهان حكمت (28 يونيو 2010)

جواب الاسئلة وجدتها على الرابط التالي شكرا

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t143885.html


----------



## برهان حكمت (28 يونيو 2010)

من خلال كتاب welding_pipeline_handbook صفحة 27 وهذا الكتاب موجود على الرابط اعلاه في مشاركتي السابقة


----------



## imranidris (29 يونيو 2010)

You can download a free welding software for carbon & low alloy steels used in petrochemical industries
Go to http://www.thepetrostreet.com/thepetrostreet_005.htm

Regards,
Imran
http://thepetrostreet.com


----------



## ابومصعب الحمداني (30 يونيو 2010)

السلام عليكم د.خالد اريد معرفة الاختبارات الميكانيكية على اسلاك اللحام حسب asme في ايsec.واي فقرة


----------



## tifaonline (2 أغسطس 2010)

many thanks


----------



## المهندس848 (2 أغسطس 2010)

شكراً ليكم يا باشوات لقد أفدتوننا الكثير 
وجزاكم الله عنا ألف خير


----------



## سعد س (12 أغسطس 2010)

مشكورين للمعلومات


----------



## محايد (20 أغسطس 2010)

*السلام عليكم*



محمد حمزه قال:


> لو سمحت يا دكتور خالد .....
> هل يمكن معرفة أنسب سلك لستيل S275JR , st 44-2
> وذلك بالإستعانة بكود الـ AWS ؟
> 
> ...



اذا كنت تريد عمل Welding procedurs مثلما تقول فالمعلومات التي اعطيتها معلومات غير كافية...شكل الوصلات المبين لا تكفي لأن هناك ما يسمى بــــ Essential variables 
يجب معرفتها لعمل مواصفات...
على فكرة
ربما مواصفاتك لن تكون صحيحة فلذلك يجب تأهيلها بالتجربة وعمل PQR
او Procedures Qualification Record
واخضاع لحام التجربة لجميع الفحوصات الميكانيكية مثل الشد والصلادة الخ والكيميائية ...
المعلومات المطلوبة
ما نوع الحديد ودرجته
ما هو السمك
الشكل الهندسي للوصلة
اتجاه اللحام
شهادات اللحامين
بناء على هذه المعلومات ستقوم بعمل مواصفاتك
واختيار
سلك الحديد نوعة وقوته
استقطاب "ماكينة" اللحام
قوة الفولتيه والتيار
سرعة اللحام
بما ان نوع الحديد هو S275JR يتضح انه يستعمل structural plates (استغرب groove)

هذا النوع يكافي ASTM A36 وهو نوع يستعمل في الاماكن التي لا تتعرض لقوة شد عالية وغالبا تكون السماكة اقل من نصف بوصة
استعمل
E6010 للحام الــ ROOT
اذا كنت ستلحم GROOVE --FULL PENERTRATION
وبعد ذلك استعمل E7018
للطبقات الأخرى للحام
اذا كان اللحام fillet استعمل في كل اللحام استعمل E7018
على فكرة كل الــــ groove يجب ان تكون full penetration
استعمل اسلاك باقطار صغيرة من ثمن الى ربع بوصة على الاكثر
ما كينة اللحام يجب ان يكون استقطابها مباشر


----------



## محايد (25 أغسطس 2010)

*توضيح/تصحيح*



khalidmh قال:


> اقتباس:
> المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة ابو عمر54
> استفسارى عن ظهور الدخان عند اللحام
> انا اقصد لماذا يظهر الدخان هل من الفلكس ام من الخلطة البوتاسيم وبدرة الفلكس التى يغلف بها سلك اللحام ام من عدم التجفيف الجيد للسلك بعد تغليفه بالعجينة وشكرا



الدخان الناتج عن عملية اللحام ببعض الأسلاك..وضع لأسباب غاية في الأهمية
فطبقة الدخان المتصاعد تكون عازلا طبيعيا بين منطقة اللحام والبيئة المحيطة "الهواء" خاصة اذا كان الهواء مشبعا بالرطوبة...
لأن الرطوبة في منطقة اللحام خاصة عندما تلحم باسلاك منخفضة الهايدروجين low hydrogen electrodes فهذه الأسلاك لديها رغبة شديدة في امتصاص الرطوبة من الجو بشكل كبير جدا...
فلو كانت هذه الاسلاك رطبة لتسببت في خلق عيوب في اللحام تسمى جيوب غازية...porosity ...
لذلك نضع ضمن مواطفات اللحام ان مثل هذه الأسلاك يجب ان توضع في oven اوquiver الى ما قبيل الإستخدام بساعة او ما شابة .


----------



## محايد (29 أغسطس 2010)

مهندس اسلام NSF قال:


> السلام عليكم
> انا مهندس لحام اعمل فى nsf(national steel fabrication )التابعة لشركة اوراسكوم
> مثلا E7018
> E) means electrode
> ...



psi بدلا من ksi


----------



## احمد الغنيمى احمد (19 أكتوبر 2010)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## mahmoud shoker (26 أكتوبر 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
انا اسمي محمود حسين شكر 
خريج هندسة الاوهر عام 2009 
من قسم التعدين البترول
شعبة مناجم وفلزات
اتمنى ان اعمل في مجال 
التفتيش على اللحام وغيرها من انواع التفتيش
ارجوا السادة المهندسين اصحاب الخبرة في هذا المجال ان يساعدوني في امرين
الأول وهو ايجاد كتب في هذا المجال لكي اذاكر منها
الثاني: وهو ايجاد فرصة عمل مناسبة لي في هذا المجال
وجزاكم الله كل خير


----------



## eslam fayed (9 نوفمبر 2010)

هل يوجد محاضرات فى اللحام


----------



## flytech (23 نوفمبر 2010)

اريد ان اسأل هل هاذا الكرس له علاقه بالحام انابيب النفط
_* BGAS-Paint inspector
2 CSWIP-Welding inspection
3 CSWIP-Sr.Welding inspection*_

هل هاذا المعهد البريطاني معتمد


----------



## علاء السلمان (4 ديسمبر 2010)

شكرا


----------



## ايمن شريف (11 ديسمبر 2010)

ارجو الرد سريعا علي هذا الموضوع د/ خالد انا داخل علي تاهيل ارامكو ومطلوب مني اعمل welding qualification manual ,والموضوع صعب شوية حيث انني حديث التخرج ومطلوب منبي ان يحتوي علي 1
1- welding procedure devolpment
standered welding map symbol-2
heat stratning procedure -3


----------



## ايمن شريف (13 ديسمبر 2010)

يا جماعة انا داخل علي تاهيل ارامكو ومطلوب مني welding manual ارجو المساعدة باس شئ استرشادي من الاخصائيين بالموقع 
وجزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## محمد حمزه (14 ديسمبر 2010)

flytech قال:


> اريد ان اسأل هل هاذا الكرس له علاقه بالحام انابيب النفط
> _* BGAS-Paint inspector
> 2 CSWIP-Welding inspection
> 3 CSWIP-Sr.Welding inspection*_
> ...



الكورس الأول خاص بالدهانات (مفتش دهانات معتمد)
الكورس الثاني والثالث (خاصين بالتفتيش على اللحام - مفتش لحام معتمد من المعهد البريطاني للحام) ويقابله في النظام الأمريكي ( CWI ) مفتش لحام معتمد من الـ AWS جمعية اللحام الأمريكية

- خطوط أنابيب النفط تصنع طبقا للــ API (معهد البترول الأمريكي) ... لذلك أعتقد أن الأنسب معه هو CWI لأنه أمريكي ، فالغلايات مثلا تصنع طبقا لــ ASME code - وهو يتطلب CWI


----------



## محايد (17 ديسمبر 2010)

اضيف
AWS D for struct. steel
API
ارقام اي بي اي...
510 | 570 | 653 | | 936 | 571 | 577 | 580 | 

لمزيد من المعلومات زر هذا الموقع

http://www.api.org/certifications/icp/programs/api510.cfm


----------



## محايد (17 ديسمبر 2010)

اذا كنت في بلاد الحرمين سوف اعطيك ارقام يساعدونك في كل ما تريد من ..معلومات


----------



## aimoo (17 ديسمبر 2010)

السلام عليكم 
الى الأ خوة الأفضل جميعا انا على استعداد للأجابة على اسئلتكم جميعا انا كنت اعمل لحام لآكثر من 18 عام فى العديد من دول العالم وحاصل على شهادة الcswip 3.1 والمستوى الثانى فى ndt u.t /pt/rt


----------



## mega_ocp (23 ديسمبر 2010)

يار يت يا أخوي تساعدني أنا بشتغل مبرمج كمبيوتر وحاليا مطلوب مني أن أفهم البزنيس للحام (بمعني ما يتم في عملية اللحام ) لاني هشتغل في برمجة برنامج خاص بإدارة جودة اللحام وقبل ما أبدأ لازم أفهم طريقة العمل نفسها فا ياريت تساعدني وتشرح ليه البزنيس بتاع اللحام وياريت كمان تعرفني بعمل المراقب للحام Inspection
وأكون شاكر لك


----------



## عـاطـل عـن الأمـل (8 يناير 2011)

هل اللحام البري او في الهواء الطلق يختلف عن اللحام البحري؟

ليس من خلال نوع المعدات فذلك معروف ,, السؤال هو من جهة نوع

سلك, بودرة او سيخ اللحام ؟ وكيفية التحكم باجهزة اللحام بحرياً ؟!

ارجو الأفادة !!


اخوكم محمد ,


----------



## الحب العذري (20 يناير 2011)

لطفا اريد ان اعرف كيف يتم تحديد الاكواد للانابيب وحسب ما اعرف ان الانابيب تصنع طبقا للــ api (معهد البترول الأمريكي) ...وماهو الفرق بين انابيب الكاربون استيل والالوي استيل وماهو الالوي استيل ماذا نقصد به


----------



## welding engineer (21 يناير 2011)

شكرا للدكتور خالد على المعلومات القيمة


----------



## mokmon (21 يناير 2011)

اريد طريقة لحام لمسورة طوليا تتحمل ضغوط عالية جدا


----------



## المهندسه الضغيره (26 يناير 2011)

السلام عليكم ارجووووووووووووووووووووكم ساعدوني اريد معلومات بسبطه لاتبخلو علي تكفووووون
ابي طبيعه عمل المهندس (اي مهندس)...
وابي مخاطره عمله...
ومعايير الصحه والسلامه المتوفره في العمل نفسه...
ومسؤوليات العامل وصاحب العمل لتوفير بيئة عمل امنه ومناسنه...


سارعوووو في الرد اليوم ارجوكم
ومشكورررررين وجزاكم الله الف خير وعافيه


----------



## المهندسه الضغيره (26 يناير 2011)

سامحوني ع الاخطاء المطبعيه ههههههه


----------



## flytech (16 فبراير 2011)

مششششششششششششششكور اخي ع الاجابه ... جزاك الله الف خير


----------



## flytech (2 مارس 2011)

محمد حمزه قال:


> الكورس الأول خاص بالدهانات (مفتش دهانات معتمد)
> الكورس الثاني والثالث (خاصين بالتفتيش على اللحام - مفتش لحام معتمد من المعهد البريطاني للحام) ويقابله في النظام الأمريكي ( CWI ) مفتش لحام معتمد من الـ AWS جمعية اللحام الأمريكية
> 
> - خطوط أنابيب النفط تصنع طبقا للــ API (معهد البترول الأمريكي) ... لذلك أعتقد أن الأنسب معه هو CWI لأنه أمريكي ، فالغلايات مثلا تصنع طبقا لــ ASME code - وهو يتطلب CWI





مشكور اخوي ع المعلومه و ما قصرت... بس حبيت اسأل ... هل الكرس هاذا *  BGAS-Paint inspector له قبول وظائف 
اقصد اذا درسناه بنحصل وظيفه.. خاصه وانه الكرس مدته حدود اسبوع و بعدها تمتحن و يعطوك شهاده أو ليسانس ... بس رسوم الدوره مرتفعه شوي وهي 1000 جنية استرليني... فأذا اخذها بنحصل شغل ولالا ؟؟ خاصه وانا ليس لدي اي خبره عن الكرس؟؟؟ 
*


----------



## midomoniem (26 مارس 2011)

*سؤال من فضلكم*

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

انا بعمل Wps طبقا للAWSD1.1 وكنت عاوز اسال سؤال
امتى بستخدم GTAW فى الغرز وهل يوجد حدود فى استخدامه زى نوع الخامة او التخانة او الوضع؟
وجزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## محمد حمزه (28 مارس 2011)

flytech قال:


> مشكور اخوي ع المعلومه و ما قصرت... بس حبيت اسأل ... هل الكرس هاذا *  bgas-paint inspector له قبول وظائف
> اقصد اذا درسناه بنحصل وظيفه.. خاصه وانه الكرس مدته حدود اسبوع و بعدها تمتحن و يعطوك شهاده أو ليسانس ... بس رسوم الدوره مرتفعه شوي وهي 1000 جنية استرليني... فأذا اخذها بنحصل شغل ولالا ؟؟ خاصه وانا ليس لدي اي خبره عن الكرس؟؟؟
> *



طبعا لو عندك خبرة في المجال بتكون فرصك أكبر .. وافضل أن تأخذ خبرة في المجال ولو قصيرة قبل بداية الكورس ... والأرزاق بيد الله وحده

مع خالص تمنياتي بالتوفيق .. وآسف على التأخر في الرد


----------



## محمدغازي فرمان (28 مارس 2011)

السلام عليكم محتاج جدا asme part 2


----------



## محمدغازي فرمان (28 مارس 2011)

السلام عليكم محتاج ان امكن asme sec. 8


----------



## omdasport (28 مارس 2011)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتة 
انا كنت محتاج احسب زمن اللحام 
للهيكل دا 
وهو مرسوم ع السوليد وركس 
http://www.mediafire.com/?pi70p71nvqh79d2


----------



## flytech (4 أبريل 2011)

محمد حمزه قال:


> طبعا لو عندك خبرة في المجال بتكون فرصك أكبر .. وافضل أن تأخذ خبرة في المجال ولو قصيرة قبل بداية الكورس ... والأرزاق بيد الله وحده
> 
> مع خالص تمنياتي بالتوفيق .. وآسف على التأخر في الرد


 

مشكور ماتقصر اخوي.............جزاك الله الف خير


----------



## حسن العثمان (11 أغسطس 2011)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
ارجو من حضرتكم افادتناعن موضوع نماذج اوامر اللحام او كتيبات ضمن هذا الموضوع 
ولكم جزيل الشكر سلفا


----------



## محمدألعربى (15 ديسمبر 2011)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته عندى استفسار عن اختبارات اللحام بالتصوير وكذالك اماكن اجراء هذه الاختبارات فى مصر


----------



## MECH.ENG.88 (22 ديسمبر 2011)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته .. شكرا لكم جميعا على هذا المجهود الرائع .. لدي استفسارات :
في محطة قدرة غازية لتوليد الكهرباء .. جميعنا نعرف كيفية عمل العنفة الغازية بواسطة ضغط الهواء واحراقه وبذلك تتولد حرارة عالية, عموما في احدى المرات وفي منطقة العادم للوحدة الغازية تطايرت قطع معينة حديدية من داخل منطقة العادم . وبعد اطفاء الوحدة والتاكد من مصدر هذه القطع وجد انها قطع منسلخة من بطانة العادم انهارت تحت تاثير الحرارة العالية حيث تبلغ الحرارة حوالي 400-500 درجة مئوية .. علما اننا لا نعرف المعادن المكونة للسبيكة التي تبطن العادم .الاستفسار هو :
1-اي انواع الحديد او سبائك الحديد هو الانسب (في حالة عدم توافر قطع البطانة البديله)لكي يحل محل هذه القطع المتطايره؟
2- اي سلك لحام يستحمل هكذا درجات حرارة عالية ؟
3- اريد رموز اسلاك اللحام لسبائك الحديد التالية:
أ-الصلب الكاربوني.
ب- الصلب الطري.
ج- حديد الزهر.
د-الصلب السبائكي.
و- الصلب المقاوم للصدا.
وبارك االله بكم واتمنى من الدكتور خالد وبقية المشاركين ان يجيبو على هذه الاسئلة.


----------



## virtualknight (10 يناير 2012)

الشكر الجزيل لكل من ساهم في إئراء هذا الموضوع


----------



## ahmed amr kamoola (11 فبراير 2012)

يمكنك الان الحصول على دورات ndt معتمده من اكبر مركز فى مصر برجاء الاتصال 01065536985


----------



## ahmed elsayd (7 أبريل 2012)

*الاخ الدكتور خالد تحية طيبة وبعد؛؛؛
اريد الاستفسار عن انسب سلك لاستيل A515 Gr 60
اريد الرد بسرعة وشكرا
اخوك احمد السيد*


----------



## ahmed elsayd (7 أبريل 2012)

*الأخ الدكتور خالد تحية طيبة وبعد؛؛؛؛
اريد الاستفسار عن انسب سلك لاستيل A515 Gr 60
ارجو الرد بسرعة وشكرا؛؛؛؛
اخوك احمد السيد*


----------



## ايهاب كريم (19 أبريل 2012)

السلام عليكم ممكن الافادة فى اللحام الارجون انا لحام بنطة ارجون علشان اكون لحام صح اركز فى اية ياريت فنينات حد يقولها لى


----------



## ايهاب كريم (19 أبريل 2012)

اريد ان اكون لحام مواسير ارجون وكهرباء ياريت حد يعطينى الفنيات


----------



## اللورد المصرى (22 أبريل 2012)

مساء الخير لو سمحت عايز اعرف اماكن كورسات اللحام فى مصر و انواع الكورسات و ايهما افضل لسوق العمل و شكرا


----------



## ayman_sha (28 أبريل 2012)

السلام عليكم 
انا عضو جديد فى المنتدى اود معرفه الكورسات المهمه فى السفر 
ارجو الرد ولكم جزيل الشكر


----------



## حمدي النمر (16 أكتوبر 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## الوجيه احمد (30 أكتوبر 2012)

جزاكم الله خيرا علي مجهودكم


----------



## Amir Fouad (29 أبريل 2014)

ما شا ءالله معلومات قيمة ولم أجد كتاب esab برجاء إعادة رفعه


----------



## altofan (15 نوفمبر 2014)

وسام النعيمي قال:


> يوجد لدي كتاب اسمه بالعربي مستهلكات اللحام وهو كتاب يعطي كل معدن وسلك اللحام الخاص به ودرجة الحرارة والتيار والوضعية المناسبة وهو من تاليف وطبع شركة ايساب وتقريبا حجمه ب500 ورقة


بلير بلرؤريبسسي ؤءرقب


----------



## م.احمد ابو السعود (26 نوفمبر 2014)

انا على اتم استعداد اعطاء كورسات فى اللحام و التفتيش و الميتالورجى باسعار مخفضه .
*B.Sc. In Metallurgical & Material science Engineering, Suez Canal University*
*M. Sc. In Metallurgical & Material science Engineering, Cairo University*
*Registered Ph.D Degree “welding”, Faculty of Engineering, Cairo University*
*International Welding Engineer (IWE)*
*Certified Welding Inspector (CWI)*
*ISO 9001-2008 Lead Auditor
00966552518861
*


----------



## م.احمد ابو السعود (26 نوفمبر 2014)

انا على اتم استعداد اعطاء كورسات فى اللحام و التفتيش و الميتالورجى باسعار مخفضه .
*B.Sc. In Metallurgical & Material science Engineering, Suez Canal University*
*M. Sc. In Metallurgical & Material science Engineering, Cairo University*
*Registered Ph.D Degree “welding”, Faculty of Engineering, Cairo University*
*International Welding Engineer (IWE)*
*Certified Welding Inspector (CWI)*
*ISO 9001-2008 Lead Auditor
00966552518861
*​​


----------



## Amir Fouad (6 أبريل 2016)

شكرا جميع الأعضاء المحترمين


----------



## Amir Fouad (6 أبريل 2016)

شكرا جزيلا بارك الله فيكم


----------



## galal980 (23 يناير 2018)

Please i need 
*Structural welding quality handbook
thanks*


----------



## galal980 (5 فبراير 2018)

​​Please i need 
*Structural welding quality handbook
thanks*​

​


----------



## محمد19775 (19 فبراير 2018)

*طلب عاجل ،بارك الله بكم*

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته : 
الرجاء من الاخوة الافاضل مساعدتي في بيان طريقة التنفيذ و المزايا و المساوىء ، وما يخصه من رموز على المخططات 
_و كيفية التاكد من جودته بالموقع _
و ذلك للحام من النوعية
complete joint penetration groove welding 
و الاشتراطات الخاصة به في الكود الامريكي خاصة 
​
سؤال اخير : كيفية حساب عمق الـ GROOVE 
مع جزيل الشكر سلفا و الرجاء الاهتمام بالطلب لأنه عاجل جدا .​


----------

